
The piper is piping. Your crypto-currency response will be weighed - mhurd
https://meanderful.blogspot.com/2018/02/your-crypto-currency-response-will-be.html
======
ggm
I was taken with the "piper" line. "Piper at the gates of dawn" is the
hubristic, irrational emotional response to ICOs and the glory days gone past
into a sunset.

The piper in "the 51st highlanders bid farewell to sicily" is a piper whose
seen stuff you can't believe, and can't wait to get on the boat and head
somewhere else. Alas, to fight, but you can't have it both ways.

I notice you elided over the 'hedgerow in your bustle' moment. Probably wise.
Like the south sea bubble, some things are just emphatically un-knowable. Who
even knew there was a market for garden-decorated bottom pads?

~~~
mhurd
I was hoping to emphasise the crime issues. There are 40M slaves (UN stats)
that want their AML back. Kids being abused and photographed probably don't
like BTC paying for their servers. Enough is enough really. It is turning into
a large problem with pretty disjointed and tepid regulatory responses. The
regulators have dropped the ball on this.

There was a BTC-e fine of $110M in mid 2017 that also noted the problematic
role of Dash and tumblers. It is hard to image Monero and Zcash are more
tolerable to FinCEN.

The bubbles are a worry when 80+ yr olds start asking me about BTC when its
price is on the National News each night here. That's a slightly different
problem. Ensuring that both currencies and virtual-currencies comply with
AML/KYC/CTF/Slavery regs should be at top of mind for most ethical people I'd
hope.

